# Parker BuckShot Tuning Help



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

If his bow is set too long on the draw, this will cause a number of issues. He can't shoot accurately and consistently until the equipment fits him. Once you post a pic, it will be easier to help.


----------



## xLPlushy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok, thank you fletched, I will post a pic as soon as I get home to get him to shoot a little bit for me to get a pic of him, I will also post a few pics of his bow so everybody can get an idea of what equipment is on his bow, mainly the difficult to adjust prong rest that came on the bow as part of the "package deal". 

Thanks.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

This might sound odd, but try shooting his bow yourself, even at his DL and poundage. I do it with my daughters bow. Its 25lbs and 22" DL, and I just try to shorten my bow arm at the elbow and anchor in my natural anchor spot and try to group it, even if the sight is off for me. It tells me that its her not shooting right, and the bow is setup fine. It might not be 100% accurate, but if you can put a pin in a spot, and get some arrows to group in one spot, then theres probably not a lot wrong with the bow. Just an idea.


----------



## xLPlushy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks blacktail, I have tried that, and even I can't get it to group worth a darn, I just assumed that it was because of it being such a short DL and the bow not being balanced and set properly for me because right now he's not using a stab. to balance it out, however I have noticed that my 30" cartel does help him a bit, but he still sprays arrows at 10 yards. At first I adjusted the sight but that hasn't helped, and it's difficult for me to check center-shot, mainly because I'm not 100% certain that I'm doing it right. So before I mess with anything that's why I'm here, for insight and instruction.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

I check centershot by nocking an arrow. Then I'll take another arrow without a point and hold it against the riser just inside of the nocked arrow. They should be the same distance apart from the riser, all the way to the point of the nocked arrow. If its farther apart at the point, move the rest right, if its closer at the point than at the riser, move the rest left. Thats pretty much the easiest way to "eyeball it" if you dont have all the tools or laser aligners.


----------



## xLPlushy (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the instruction on checking centershot blacktail. I will check on that when I get home.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

xLPlushy said:


> Thanks for the instruction on checking centershot blacktail. I will check on that when I get home.


No problem, but forgot to add, if the bow is a lefty, all that would be opposite!:embara:


----------



## xLPlushy (Jul 11, 2010)

Haha. Nope. He's a righty.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Those little bows can be tricky to tune. Try tuning it with the limbs cranked down, then back off the poundage to where it is comfortable. It will tune a lot easier maxed out on the poundage or at least near maxed.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

if it was shooting fine before one of the prongs fell out of the rest then i would have to say your center shot is not set correctly..


----------



## xLPlushy (Jul 11, 2010)

ok guys here are the pics of him shooting, tell me what you think about his draw length...in the top and bottom pics he is using his original Scott Caliper and in the middle pic he is using his new TRU Ball Pro Diamond. Sorry for the pics not being turned...my comp was giving me trouble. Before I had him shoot I checked centershot just as you instructed blacktail, and it seemed to be very close from just eyeballing it, however I'm not quite sure if its a little nock-high or nock-low..I do not have a level to check for that yet...and in reference to you fletched, it is the same ATA as my Pursuer however its a much smaller BH, and I will crank the limbs in tomorrow to tune it after we figure out his correct DL. Also, what is everybodys opinion on the arrows he is using..they're 24.25" Carbon Express Thunderstorm 30-50 's with 90gr. field tips.

Thanks everybody for the help so far!


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's hard to tell if the draw length is too long from those angles. His grip definitely needs work though.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I rotated the 2 pics.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Take another pic. Make it full length, from head to toe, no jacket, shirt tucked in and stand facing (not facing the front of the bow but facing the side) him so we can get a better view, Take another pic, close up to his head, face and anchor point. Take another pic of his bow hand up close. Make sure he is holding his bow straight out, not aiming low. Sorry for the requests but it will be worth it. I will rotate the pics for you.

I can tell you from the pics I see that his draw is too long. Look at his back elbow, it is angled down. His back elbow needs to be higher than the arrows and his forearm needs to be parallel to the arrow. Look how he is leaning and the string is touching his chest. He has a death grip on the bow which is a no-no. His release is too long and needs to be shortened.

My son is 22 years old but has been shooting a bow since he was 5. I have been through this before. It is good of you to be helping out your little bro. He will always remember you for that. Get some more pics and we will get you and him fixed up.


----------



## xLPlushy (Jul 11, 2010)

Ok fletched I did take a few more pics for you but I'm having trouble getting them uploaded...I will try again tomorrow morning


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

His draw length is long, maybe as much as 2"! His death grip on the bow will allow torque. Have him shoot the bow with only the index and thumb holding the bow with the other 3 fingers straight out in front. He is holding the bow straight and the position of the hand should be at a 45 degree. The bottom of the bow should be touching only about the middle of the hand where the life line enters the wrist. Also when you take a picture of someones form keep in mind to have the shooter hold the bow where the arrow is parrallel to the ground. The string should be touching the tip of his nose at full draw, and the draw arm should be parrellel to the arrow!


----------



## xLPlushy (Jul 11, 2010)

ok guys I still cant upload the pics so, can i have your email fletched and I will email them to you so you can post them...


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Here you go xlplushy. His draw is definately to long. I would suggest shortening the draw 1" and then give that a try. His bow arm is bent too much and set back toward his body. This makes the bows draw length look 2" too long. Once he straightens out his bow arm, he will gain back at least 1" of that. So shorten the draw 1" and have him push the bow out from his body until his arm is straight or near straight. Have him stand straight with his hips centered under the body. Once you correct these issues, his anchor will raise a little so the peep will most likely be too high. So watch him and don't let him raise his head to try to see through the peep. Be ready to lower it so his head is level and comfortable. His head position looks good now so try to keep it the same. If you look at his sight, he has it adjusted up high in the bracket. When you lower the peep, it will give him more room for his sight adjustment. Have him loosen his grip also. If he has trouble with keeping the arrow on the tm hunter rest, you may want to consider a whisker biscuit or an octane hostage rest.


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

First, the boy has some good form for a young shooter. He is pulling in that frount arm more than need be. A little change there may help.

Next, his draw looks too long. Maybe an inch (how tall is he?) at 23” he should be about 4’10” – however, measure height from middle finger to middle finger outstretched. Some people have longer/shorter arms then they are tall.

He does not look real long, maybe an inch. Don’t be afraid to go a little shorter than a little longer – shorter is more forgiving. But, get is as close as you can. If the draw is too long, it is putting the peep too close to the eye and making for too much gap around the sight housing. That may be the actual source of loss in shooting accuracy. If you shorten the draw, and the elbow will not come down properly, put an half inch or so into the loop and that will fix that.

Next, check the timing by watching where the cams hit the stops on the backwall. My son use to shoot a Parker Sidekick and these things have major accuracy issues when the dual cams are the least little bit out of time. The draw stops (just the back of the modules on these bows) must hit the cables at exactly the same time. Even still, when timed, these bows must be anchored at the exact same spot every time or they will shoot high or low when over or under drawn by the least little amount – my son’s bow would shoot low when overdrawn, high when under – and this was accentuated when out of time by just a tiny amount. Kisser button would be a help with these bows.

Kids, anything new takes a lot of burn-in time. And a lot of beefing at you about the changes. Been there - a lot. 

Enjoy


----------

